# Cod



## schutz (Mar 11, 2010)

My wife, Mom and I were in 'Sams club' yesterday and I was going to grab a pack of frozen Cod. They are thicker and I figured I'd try smoking them. But my Mother (85) said Cod can have hook worm. She had a run in many yrs. ago at a butcher shop where she brought it back. The butcher said all you had to do was cut it out.(e-yuk)Does anyone know anything about this? I didn't get the Cod. Ron


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know of any specific connection with hookworms & Cod. I do know that all fish can have parasites. I have read that there are two different ways to avoid these parasites:
#1 Cook your fish to 160 degrees.
#2 Freeze your fish to below 0 degrees for 30 days

You can also freeze fish to lower temps for shorter periods of time to accomplish this too.

Bearcarver


----------



## nwdave (Mar 11, 2010)

You got me to wondering because in my area, we are fortunate to be able to fish for Ling Cod and Rock Cod.  Never heard of such a thing, but, well, I went and googled it.  

Just google "Cod fish worms" and you'll be surprised.  It seems to be very common.  It's like anything else you consume that use to swim, or more like "anything else", smell it, inspect it, feel it.  Not all fish can be served sushi style.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 11, 2010)

I would definatly freeze to kill any parasites, I have done a ton of bottom fishing and lots of white fish has hook worm, you can just cut it out, it is fairly common. But if you inspect the fish before you buy it you can see the worms in there. People eat cod all the time I wouldn't worry about it too much, but if you are worried just freeze for 30 days or if you can flash freeze that would work also.


----------



## schutz (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. It still seems to be a little creepy.


----------



## hank (Mar 11, 2010)

If the fish is fresh caught you can test it by sprinkling table salt on the fillets, that will draw out the worms. Smoked cod is good, also try Finnan Haddie, smoked haddock.


----------

